# Do it yourself projects



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Part of my enjoyment of keeping pigeons has been various building projects. There have been a great number of ideas posted here. Maybe we could start posting in one thread some new ideas.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

I hope this is what your talking about..

But this year i have been building my coop which is still not finished but has been a challenge and lots of hard work. Hopfully will learn to do feeder later this year.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

That is fantastic! Looks like it was designed by an architect.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is really looking good!


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

That looks GREAT! I have to say it again.... You are going to love having those clear panels in the roof because your pigeons will love them. I am still pulling eggs because the birds won't quit laying. I just know it is because of the sun and moon light that they get from it.

There are some "production" advantages to having either a huge loft or even several lofts, BUT nothing will beat the joy of a small loft with a few choice birds. It is challenging, but who in the pigeon world is not up to a challenge? I hope you can enjoy your loft as much as I enjoy mine. Take care and best of luck to you and yours.


----------

